# Help quick!



## Ravensky15 (Feb 23, 2015)

My friend noticed her fish has changed the size of it's back like a hill but it doesn't lower the back down it just stays like that please explain to me what is happening


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum  Sorry bno-one was available to reply straight away - the fishy section of the forum is one of the quieter boards.

There's a little more info we'll need before we can help.

-What type of fish is it?
-What size is the tank, and what else is in there? (Species and numbers of each please.)
-How long has the tank been set up, and how was it set up? (Were fish added straight away or after a few days, or was a full fishless cycle done first?)
-If your friend is able to test the water for ammonia, nitrite and pH, the results of these tests would also be helpful to know.

A fish developing a hunched back could be a sign of a problem in the tank, or in some species it could just be a sign of old age. Without more info it's impossible to know which.


----------



## whalethechu (Feb 23, 2015)

Also, over what time period has this happened?

If your friend has a goldfish, and it has matured, it could simply be a ryukin if that is the shape of back you are describing.


----------

